# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Μεταφορά παπαγάλων με αυτοκίνητο!

## Sunshine

> Οσο για το αυτοκινητο οταν παμε στο εξοχικο την εχω παντα μεσα στο κλουβι μεταφορας , γιατι πουλι ειναι μπορει να τρομαξει απο κατι και πετωντας να χασω την προσοχη μου και να προκληθει καποιο ατυχημα.


Σωστά και αυτό. Δεν τον έχω ελεύθερο συνεχεία, και μόνο όταν ειναι πολυ ήρεμος. Το εχει συνηθίσει απο μικρός γιατι ταξιδέψαμε συχνά, αλλα όντως εχει και ενα ρίσκο. Πάντως εχει γελοίο οταν μας βλέπουν στα διόδια.... ειδικά όταν και η γάτες μου έχουν ξαπλώσει πάνω στο μπαρ μπριτζ....  :Rolleye0012:

----------


## Sissy

> *Οσο για το θεμα του αυτοκινητου, σιγουρα εχει ενα ρισκο, ομως το ιδιο δεν μπορει να συμβει κ με τα σκυλια??


Λυπάμαι για το off topic αλλά κρίνω πως γενικά το θέμα για την θέση των ζώων στο αυτοκίνητο ειναι σοβαρό.
*Η θέση του σκύλου στο αυτοκίνητο πρέπει είναι *κάτω* (στα πόδια των θέσεων δηλ.) η' σε *κλουβί* μεταφοράς *δεμένο* με την ζώνη ασφαλείας (εγώ έτσι μεταφέρω τα σκυλιά μου γιά την *δική* *τους* ασφάλεια). 
Δυστυχώς στην Έλλαδα δεν υπάρχει έλεγχος ενώ στο εξωτερικό δεν διανοείται κανείς να μεταφέρει τα ζώα του αλλιώς διότι υπάρχουν κανόνες οδήγησης και πρόστιμα.
Σας δείχνω μιά φωτογραφία που τράβηξα (εν κινήσει) στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, για να καταλαβετε τι γίνεται η' τι *δέν* γίνεται!  :sad:

----------


## Sunshine

Δεν ξέρω για την Ευρώπη άλλα στην Αμερική έχουμε τα ζώα μας ελεύθερο μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο αν είναι εκπαιδευμένα..... εγω ανησυχώ πιο πολλή για τα παιδιά που τους αφήνουν χύμα στο πίσω κάθισμα....  Χθες έκανα παρατήρηση σε μια μανα που εχει ενα μωρο μηνών και ενα παιδάκι 5 ετων. Πηρε το παιδι της απο το νηπιαγωγείου και τον έβαλε χύμα στο πισω κάθισμα, και έβαλε το μωρό της στο παιδικό κάθισμα χωρίς να δέσει την ζώνη.  Της είπα τι νήμα εχει το κάθισμα? Μου αγριοκοίταξέ και έφυγε πατώνοντας το γαζί....

----------


## Sissy

> Δεν ξέρω για την Ευρώπη άλλα στην Αμερική έχουμε τα ζώα μας ελεύθερο μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο αν είναι εκπαιδευμένα


:happy:Άλλο είναι να κάθονται ελεύθερα στην καμπίνα του αυτοκινήτου Ρενάτε και άλλο είναι να οδηγούν αγκαλιά η' να κρέμεται ο μισός σκύλος απο το παράθυρο!!!  :Love0030: 
Οι σωστές θέσεις για την ασφαλεια τους σε τυχόν τροχαίο, είναι αυτές που ανέφερα.....και τα ζώα δεν πρέπει να τα έχουμε χύμα.

----------


## -vaso-

Καλά Ρενάτε μην το ανοίξουμε αυτό το θέμα γιατί τρελαίνομαι!!!Βλέπω κάτι ''μάνες'' που βάζουν πάνω τους στο μπροστινό κάθισμα το μωρό, να λειτουργεί σαν αερόσακος!!!ότι να 'ναι...Με ένα φρενάρισμα να απογειωθει......Τι να πω.....

----------


## vicky_ath

Το θεμα διασπαστηκε απο εδω για να το συζητησουμε στη σωστη ενοτητα!!




> Οσο  για το αυτοκινητο οταν παμε στο εξοχικο την εχω παντα μεσα στο κλουβι  μεταφορας , γιατι πουλι ειναι μπορει να τρομαξει απο κατι και πετωντας  να χασω την προσοχη μου και να προκληθει καποιο ατυχημα.





> Για  το θέμα του αυτοκινήτου συμφωνώ με τον Πέτρο, θεωρώ πως εύκολα μπορούν  να τρομάξουν και δεν θέλει πολύ για να γίνει το κακό......





> *Οσο για το θεμα του αυτοκινητου, σιγουρα εχει ενα ρισκο, ομως το ιδιο δεν μπορει να συμβει κ με τα σκυλια??

----------


## Sunshine

Γιατί σβηστήκαν τα κείμενα που έγραψα;

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι ειχες γραψει Ρενατε??

----------


## douke-soula

το θεμα χωριστηκε Ρενατε. μηπως τα κειμενα που λες ειναι στο αλλο θεμα;

----------


## Sissy

Πριν 40 χρόνια όταν οι γονείς μου είχαν τον Κόκι (cockatoo), στο αυτοκίνητο καθόταν πάντα στην πλάτη του καθίσματος του οδηγού, αριστερά και δεν κουνούσε ρούπι! Ήταν πολύ μεγάλη η χαρά του που πήγαινε βόλτα. Ποτέ *δεν* *έτυχε* να συμβεί κάτι....Εκείνα τα χρόνια όμως δεν υπήρχαν κλουβιά μεταφοράς, ούτε καν ζώνες ασφαλείας για τους ανθρώπους.....
Όταν οδηγώ έχω τον Μάριο μέσα στο κλουβί του δεμένο στη θέση του συνοδηγού ώστε να έχουμε οπτική επαφή και να του μιλάω. 
Όταν είμαι συνοδηγός, πολλές φορές του φοράω το bird harrnes και τον αφήνω (ελεγχόμενα) να χαρεί την διαδρομή, που τόσο πολύ του αρέσει.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Όταν οδηγώ ο Πάρης είναι πάντα μέσα στο bird carrier .Κάθε μια ώρα κάνω στάση για δέκα λεπτά τον βγάζω να πάρει τον αέρα του και να τεντώσει τα φτερά του.*

----------


## warlock

γενικότερα,η προσοχη του οδηγου δεν πρέπει να αποσπάται.Εδώ ατυχήματα  γίνονται μιλώντασ με το κινητό.Φανταστήτε να τον τρομάξει μια απότομη  κίνηση ή ένα γαύγισμα ή ένα φτερούγισμα...Ετυχε να γίνει τρομερό  τρακάρισμα μπροστά στα μάτια μου ,που γλυτώσαμε στο χιλιοστό, γιατι ένα  ζευγάρι είχε ελεύθερο κουτάβι στο αυτοκίνητο του και ξέφυγε εκτός  πορείας το αμάξι.Εκτός αυτού το ίδιο το ζωάκι νοιώθει πολύ περισσότερη  ασφάλεια μέσα σε ενα χώρο που έχει ξαναβρεθεί την ώρα που το εξωτερικό  περιβάλλον του αλλάζει συνεχώσ.Αλλά ασ προσέξουμε πρώτα τα δικά μασ  κεφάλια και των άλλων οδηγών και πεζών που δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα,και  τελευταίο το ζωάκι .

----------


## vikitaspaw

παιδια εμενα ο ριο μου (κοκατιλ) φοβαται πολυ στο αμαξι. Τον εχω με το harness κ σφιγγει τοσο πολυ τα νυχακια του που μου κανει πληγες...ελπιζω να σινιθισει...

----------


## Sunshine

*Όταν πρώτο πήγα τα ζώα μου τα είχα στα κλουβιά και ακόμα η πιο πολύ ώρα μένουν εκεί. Με τα πουλιά τα σκέπασα από πάνω για να ηρεμήσουν και σιγά σιγά μάθανε το αυτοκίνητο και συνηθίσανε την μεγάλη θεά έξω από το παράθυρο..  Ακομα δεν τους αρέσουν η πολλές στροφές (στο Πήλιο πχ) άλλα ούτε εμάς οι άνθρωποι χα χα!*

----------


## Sissy

> παιδια εμενα ο ριο μου (κοκατιλ) φοβαται πολυ στο αμαξι. Τον εχω με το harness κ σφιγγει τοσο πολυ τα νυχακια του που μου κανει πληγες...ελπιζω να σινιθισει...


Αφού το πουλάκι φοβάται δεν υπάρχει λόγος κανένας λόγος να το έχεις με harness μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. *Το* *στρεσάρεις* *χωρίς* *λόγο* και όλο αυτό μπορεί να 'ξεσπάσει΄κάπου (δηλ στη γενική συμπεριφορά του πουλιού). Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να βρίσκεται μέσα σ' ένα κουτί ματαφοράς ή σε κλουβάκι και εφόσων φοβάται να είναι *σκεπασμένο* ώστε το πουλί να μην ταράζεται και να παραμένει ήρεμο.

----------


## Sunshine

> Αφού το πουλάκι φοβάται δεν υπάρχει λόγος κανένας λόγος να το έχεις με harness μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. *Το* *στρεσάρεις* *χωρίς* *λόγο* και όλο αυτό μπορεί να 'ξεσπάσει΄κάπου (δηλ στη γενική συμπεριφορά του πουλιού). Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να βρίσκεται μέσα σ' ένα κουτί ματαφοράς ή σε κλουβάκι και εφόσων φοβάται να είναι *σκεπασμένο* ώστε το πουλί να μην ταράζεται και να παραμένει ήρεμο.


*Όπως έκανα εγώ, Σισυ. Ο μόνος λόγος που τους άφηνα έξω από το κλουβί που και που ήταν επειδή το θελαν οι ίδιοι...*

----------


## nikolas_23

εμενα στο αμαξι δεν θελει να μπει σε κλουβι θελει να καθετε καπου κοντα στο τζαμι και να βλεπει εξω καλος η κακος ετσι εμαθε και ετσι θα τον αφησω αφου του αρεσει να αραζει πανω στο ταμπλο και να κοιταει μπροστα

----------


## Sunshine

> εμενα στο αμαξι δεν θελει να μπει σε κλουβι θελει να καθετε καπου κοντα στο τζαμι και να βλεπει εξω καλος η κακος ετσι εμαθε και ετσι θα τον αφησω αφου του αρεσει να αραζει πανω στο ταμπλο και να κοιταει μπροστα


_Πας με τα νερα του....   _

----------


## paulos

εμενα ο ρεμι ειναι ταξιδιαρης παντα μεσα στο κλουβι τιν ντο δεν την εχω παει ακομα ταξιδι....

----------


## nikolas_23

> _Πας με τα νερα του....   _


 εχει βρει τον τροπο να με κανει οτι θελει  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

> εχει βρει τον τροπο να με κανει οτι θελει


 Δεν ξερω αν θελω να ακουσω αυτον τον τροπο...
χα χα χα αχ
Παντως το θεωρω επικινδυνο!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Για πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις κ εγώ έχει τύχει να τα έχω εκτός κλουβιού!Έχω κάνει μια πατέντα κ προσαρμόζω μια μικρή πατηθρούλα στο ύψος που βρίσκεται το ραδιόφωνο  για να το φανταστείτε κ έτσι είναι βολικό για το πουλάκι!
Αλλιώς αν πρόκειται για ταξίδι σίγουρα κλουβάκι δεμένο με ζώνη ασφαλείας!

----------


## nikolas_23

και εγω να κανω ταξιδι δεν θα τον εχω ολη την ωρα εξω ομως δεν παιζει να κατσει και πολυ ωρα μεσα σε κλουβακι μεταφορας για κανενα λογο.τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα μπορει να σταθει στο δικο μου αμαξι μεσα δεν τον εχω βαλει ακομα γτ γυρναω με της δικιας μου τωρα θα δουμε

----------


## Anna

Τα δικά μου έχουν κάνει πολλά ταξίδια με αμάξι και δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.Τα έχω σε κανονικό κλουβί,λίγο μικρότερο από το κανονικό τους για να χωράει στο αμάξι.Στη διαδρομή τους δίνω συνήθως κανένα λαχανικό για να δροσίζονται..

----------


## zack27

Καλο ειναι να βρισκονται τα πουλακια σε καποιο κλουβι η σε καποιο κουτακι μεταφορας!!!ειναι ασφαλεστερο και για μας αλλα και για τα ιδια τα πουλια!!!!Δε ξερουμε με τι μπορει να τρομαξουν στη διαδρομη!!!!

----------


## Sissy

> Για πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις κ εγώ έχει τύχει να τα έχω εκτός κλουβιού!Έχω κάνει μια πατέντα κ προσαρμόζω μια μικρή πατηθρούλα στο ύψος που βρίσκεται το ραδιόφωνο για να το φανταστείτε κ έτσι είναι βολικό για το πουλάκι!
> Αλλιώς αν πρόκειται για ταξίδι σίγουρα κλουβάκι δεμένο με ζώνη ασφαλείας!


Πιστεύω πως και για το θέμα μεταφοράς των πουλιών μας ισχύει ότι και με τις ζώνες ασφαλείας στους ανθρώπους..... Από έρευνες έχει αποδειχθεί πως: Τα περισσότερα ατυχήματα με το αυτοκίνητο γίνονται σε αποστάσεις μικρότερες των 5χιλ από το σπίτι.

----------


## vicky_ath

Σίσσυ έχεις σίγουρα δίκιο σε αυτό!Δεν αμφιβάλλω!Γι'αυτό κ το έχω κάνει μόνο σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που δεν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα μεταφοράς κλουβιού!

----------


## Sunshine

> Πιστεύω πως και για το θέμα μεταφοράς των πουλιών μας ισχύει ότι και με τις ζώνες ασφαλείας στους ανθρώπους..... Από έρευνες έχει αποδειχθεί πως: Τα περισσότερα ατυχήματα με το αυτοκίνητο γίνονται σε αποστάσεις μικρότερες των 5χιλ από το σπίτι.


Glory Halleluiah και αμην!

----------


## Sunshine

> Για πολύ κοντινές αποστάσεις κ εγώ έχει τύχει να τα έχω εκτός κλουβιού!Έχω κάνει μια πατέντα κ προσαρμόζω μια μικρή πατηθρούλα στο ύψος που βρίσκεται το ραδιόφωνο  για να το φανταστείτε κ έτσι είναι βολικό για το πουλάκι!
> Αλλιώς αν πρόκειται για ταξίδι σίγουρα κλουβάκι δεμένο με ζώνη ασφαλείας!



ΦΩΤΟ???  :-)

----------


## Marilenaki

και εγώ πάντα εχω τα μωράκια μου σε κλουβί μεταφοράς με φαγητό και νερό μέσα. Η μόνη δυσκολία μου ειναι πως επειδή δεν οδηγώ πολλές φορές πλακώνομαι με τους οδηγους των κτελ μέχρι να περάσει το δικό μου :Ρ

----------


## vicky_ath

> ΦΩΤΟ???  :-)


Ρενάτε δεν έχω καμία δυστυχώς αλλά θα φροντίσω να βγάλω την επόμενη φορά κ θα τη βάλω να πάρετε μία ιδέα!

----------

